# Wet Bird Thread



## Zzzonked (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone else's tiel look ridiculously cute/hilarious after a bath? Post pictures of your wet birds


----------



## jennygn (Feb 14, 2013)

LOL. That's cute!  I don't have any pictures of my tiel all wet, but here is one of my Bourke:


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Henry enjoying a good misting.









You Tube Vid of same misting.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFOLsdmlQN8


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

And this one always makes me giggle because of her face. Lulu hates to be touched on her back let one wrapped up, held and coddled. She was very angry but very, very quickly gets over it!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

jennygn said:


> LOL. That's cute!  I don't have any pictures of my tiel all wet, but here is one of my Bourke:


I have never heard of one of these. Going to look it up. Absolutely adorable! I'm guessing he/she is very pretty when dry!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

clawnz said:


> Henry enjoying a good misting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cute! He definitely looks like he's enjoying it!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Zzzonked said:


> Anyone else's tiel look ridiculously cute/hilarious after a bath? Post pictures of your wet birds



So cute! Love the face!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow look at Henry! 

I'll try get some photos of mine after a bath soon


----------



## jennygn (Feb 14, 2013)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> I have never heard of one of these. Going to look it up. Absolutely adorable! I'm guessing he/she is very pretty when dry!


Thanks! That's Remi. He's called a Rosy Bourke, and they come in all different mutations kind of like tiels... There is even a Rainbow Bourke!  Here is a link to a picture of him when I first brought him home. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=55250


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Tweety


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

Jub always look so thin after a bath!


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't have one of Skye yet, but here is a wet pic of my parrotlet.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Here's Zippy after his first real bath last year, He is not that keen on getting to wet


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is my most recent bathtime pic of my babies


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

some of Hank


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

My favourite thread EVER! I love a good wet birdy pic lol 

Here's a couple of Echo and Smokey 





And mid - bath dance!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Shodu is a fright after a bath:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

OMG! Shodu looks like a zombie 'tiel!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> OMG! Shodu looks like a zombie 'tiel!


Perfect description!:rofl:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I could make a horror movie about her and call it "Night of the Wet Bird" lol.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

tielfan said:


> Shodu is a fright after a bath:


Oh my!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> I could make a horror movie about her and call it "Night of the Wet Bird" lol.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl:


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

loving this tread 
here's a wet Amy don't have any of the others yet


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are so beautiful


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Coco after a shower!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

There's nothing more adorable than a soaked pet bird!


----------

